# Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Sportskammeraden,
ich spinne seit diesem Jahr regelmäsig an meinem Haussee. Er ist ca 500 * 1000 m groß und warm. Er ist viel beangelt und es sind am meisten Hechte um die 50cm. Mich interssiert das Spinnfischen im Sommer und im Herbst auf Hecht! Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen  Erfolg. Ich habe so viele Sachen gekauft und probiert aber nichts ging. Jetzt wollte ich fragen welche Köder, Montagen usw. ich benutzen soll. Ich möchte dass ihr überzeugt seit dass ich wenn ich mich bemühe etwas auch etwas fange. Ich dachte an Jerken, Löffel, Gummifisch mit Schaufelschwanz, Drakovitch System mit Köderfisch, Wobber; was empfiehlt ihr mir mit den genannten bedingungen und wie? Ich angel mit einer Teleskop-Carbonrute (mit passendem Wurfgewicht) ich fahre mit dem Motorad angeln deswegen kann ich aufgrund der Transportlänge keine Steckrute nehmen, einer normalen Rolle und der 0,19er Power Pro in Gelb, sollte ich eine güne Schnur nehmen da das Wasser grün ist oder einfach die Power Pro in Gelb aber etwas dünner nehmen. Ab jetzt werde ich falls ihr mich nicht Besserem beleht mit einem Casini High-Speed Dreifachwirbel angeln und einer selbstgebauten Spinnstange aus Federstahl. Ist es ein Problem wenn diese reflektiert? Wenn ja solle ich sie einfach mit einem feinen Schmirgelpapier etwas abfeilen oder was soll ich machen. Ich werde außer ihr sagt mir etwas anderes nicht mit einem Stahlvorfach angeln, denn dieses soll sich bekanntlich in den Haken verfangen, die Folgen sind klar. 
Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten, tschüss|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Großer Spinner in auffälliger Farbe, knapp über Grund gezogen. Damit fängt man Teich-Hechte meiner Erfahrung nach am einfachsten... 

z.B. Mepps Aglia Fluo orange in Größe 4 oder 5. 

Noch besser, aber nur bei genügend Tiefe fischbar: Mepps Aglia long Rainbow in Größe 5

Schnurfarbe etc. ist erstmal egal... Hechte sind da nicht so heikel


----------



## barschkönig (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Also ich benutze an neuen Gewässern wo ich bisher noch nichts gefangen habe immer Spinner in kleinen größen, da beißt immer was egal ob Barsch oder Hecht.
So ein 50er Hecht nimmt auch einen kleinen Spinner.
Bei mir sind sie immer Silber mit Rot, da habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht:m

Ich habe auch immer ein Fluor Carbon Vorfach vorgeschaltet damit die Fische die Schnur nicht so sehen.


----------



## paul hucho (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

^^ Richtig.


Und das mit dem Stahlvorfach ist nicht wahr.


#h


----------



## barschkönig (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Also das mit dem Stahlvorfach kann ich auch nicht bestätigen wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gehe mit größeren Ködern habe ich immer ein Stahlvorfach dran.


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Ok, danke, super Sache. Dann nehme ich mir den erster genannten Mepps. Ist der Mepps Aglia long Rainbow nicht auch in kleineren Größen fängig für Hecht. Dadurch wäre er leichter. Der See ist nähmlich nur 4-5m tief.


----------



## barschkönig (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Ok, danke, super Sache. Dann nehme ich mir den erster genannten Mepps. Ist der Mepps Aglia long Rainbow nicht auch in kleineren Größen fängig für Hecht. Dadurch wäre er leichter. Der See ist nähmlich nur 4-5m tief.


 
Ja er ist fängig für Hecht, wenn ein Hecht an der Stelle ist und gerade in Beislaune ist, wird er schon beißen:m

Kannst ja berichten wie es war.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*



> Der See ist nähmlich nur 4-5m tief.



Das reicht locker... da kannst du schon den 5er nehmen!


----------



## Oldbutspicy (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Auf Hecht gezielt angeln...
und dann KEIN Stahlvorfach ???

Den F-Schein hast du aber ... oder ?


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Ich angele mit Ködern >15cm immer mit Spinnstange, weil mir das auf den Sack geht, wenn sich das Stahlvorfach mal wieder um den Haken gewickelt hat. Auch Wobbler der Größe Rapalla SSR oder größer werden bei mir mit Spinnstange geführt.

Ohne Stahl gehe ich nicht auf Hecht angeln, auch auf Barsch muss ich Stahl nehmen wegen dem Hecht, auch wenn es ein Schniepel ist.

Nimm nur Köder mit ans Wasser zu denen du vertrauen hast. Ich packe auch immer ein was geht und benutze dann höchstens 6 Köder die anderen 100 haben sehr selten Wasser gesehen.

Und eine Steckrute kann man sich perfekt quer über den Rücken schnallen, langen Schnürsenkel am grossen Ring festmachen und das andre ende am unteren ende vom Griff. Das sie oben über dem Kopf etwas raus hängt macht mir nix aus.


----------



## zanderandi (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Scheinbar sind kapitale eher Ausnahme.
0,13 oder maximal 0,15er Power Pro reichen aus.
Vergiß die Spinnstange, das lohnt nur bei Jerks und großen Wobblern, nimm Stahlvorfach. 1x7 in 15 lbs sind genug.

Als Köder würd ich einen auffälligen Gummifisch nehmen den Du zum Grund absinken lässt und dann einfach einkurbelst.
In der Führungsweise und Farben kannst Du ja dann noch experimentieren.

Mfg


----------



## zanderandi (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Achja, kauf Dir eine Steckrute. Es gibt prima Singlefutterale mit umhänge-Gurt....so man ich das auch wenn ich mit dem Zwerad unterwegs bin


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Warum denn eine Steckrute kaufen? Wenn es erstmal darauf ankommt einen Fisch zu fangen, dann ist es egal ob Steck- oder Teleskoprute.


Ansonsten ist alles gesagt: Spinner, evtl. noch Blei davor wenn es überall 5m tief ist, dann kommst weiter raus und bekommst keinen Schnurdrall (bei richtiger Anwendung)


mfg Kretzer


----------



## peterSbizarre (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

@anglersuchti

du solltest das ganze von einer anderen ebene angehen: nimm beim nächsten besuch eine wasserprobe an deinem gewässer und untersuche diese zunächst mit deiner nase! ich wette das wasser stinkt ganz erbärmlich nach "überangelt" oder sogar nach "leergeangelt".:m 
aus langjähriger erfahrung mit solchen kleinstgewässern unter hohem angeldruck weiss ich, dass es selbst für langjährige kunstköderspezialisten extrem schwierig, wenn nicht unmöglich wird regelmässig nennenswerte erfolge zu erzielen. zum einen weil kaum oder keine interessanten fische existieren (versuche anhand von fangmeldungen, fangbüchern etc. herauszubekommen ob überhaupt und wieviele grössere fische gefangen wurden!?), zum anderen weil diese wenigen fische extrem konditioniert sind. das gros der gefangenen fische setzt sich wie von dir beschrieben aus untermaßigen, knappmaßigen oder besetzten fischen zusammen. 
meiner meinung nach kann man als blutiger anfänger an einem guten gewässer garnicht so viel falsch machen um ein ganzes jahr ohne fisch zu bleiben. das von dir beschriebene vorgehen hört sich zudem sehr vernünftig an. du solltest dieses gewässer daher vorerst garnicht mehr aufsuchen und dich, falls möglich, umorientieren. du wirst an diesem gewässer so oder so nicht zu den erfolgs- und schlüsselerlebnissen kommen die in der anfangszeit für die entwicklung von fähigkeiten und erfahrungen im bereich spinnfischen absolut entscheidend sind.


----------



## barschkönig (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Gegen Schnurdrall hilft auch der passende Wirbel|rolleyes


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Gegen Schnurdrall hilft auch der passende Wirbel|rolleyes



der kommt eh hin


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Ja ich habe den Angelschein und zwar mit 0 Fehlern. Federstahl ist auch  Hechtsicher! Kann ja mal vorkommen. Hechte werden  schon regelmäßig gefangen aber auf Köderfisch, auch von mir. Nein, das  ist der größte See bei uns. Im See sind keine soderlichen Hotspots daher  ankere ich einfach irgendwo (die Hechte sind auch überall) und angle, glaubt ihr man kann so Erfolg  haben, beim abfischen einer also kleinen Fläche (Geankert), wo keine  Hotspots sind? Der KöFi schafft es! Ich freue mich schon auf eure  Antworten, bye


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Du angelst vom Boot?

Ist Schleppen bzw. Angeln vom treibenden Boot erlaubt?


----------



## barschkönig (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Vom Boot ist immer gut:m
Hast du ein Echolot wenn ja, könntest du ja mal drüberfahren und vielleicht findest du doch ein Hotspot


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Wo angelst Du denn? Vom Boot aus geht doch eigentlich immer etwas.


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Ich angle in Südtirol, glaubt mir da ist alles anders als in Deutschland. Wir angeln noch legal mit lebenden Köderfischen usw. Aber Echolt ist verboten und Gewässerkarten gibt es nicht. Aber der See ist schlammig und ohne Hotspots laut Taucher und co. Vom treibenden Boot angle ich aber das ist gut auf Barsche, auf Hechte ist das nicht gut. Schleppend angeln gehe ich auch aber ich möchte beim Ansitz spinnen, Glaubt ihr man kann dabei Erfolg  haben, beim abfischen einer also kleinen  Fläche (Geankert), wo keine  Hotspots sind? Der KöFi schafft es! Spinnköder auch?


----------



## Hecht2 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Hi wenn der Köderfisch es schafft dann probier doch mal Köderfisch Systeme. Z.B das Drackovitch System angel ich auch wenn mal nichts geht kann wahre Sternstunden bringen mit Köderfischen am System 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Gute Idee, werde ich machen. Funktionieren aber Gummifische und Spinner auch  beim abfischen einer kleinen  Fläche (weil ich ja geankert habe), wo keine  Hotspots sind? Die Hechte scheinen ja da zu sein, denn mit dem KöFi fängt man.


----------



## Vinino1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Hey noch ein verspäteter Ködertipp von mir:
Der Daiwa Double Clutch ist eine Bank auf kleinere bis mittlere Hechte,habe aber auch schon einige Barsche auf diesen Köder gedfangen.
Ist allerdings auch nicht ganz billig!
LOHNT SICH ABER!!!

Kleiner Tipp auch wenn du lieber ansitzen würdest.
Ich würde zuert mal in verschiedenen Tiefen schleppen und mir die Stellen merken wo du Bisse bekommen hast.
Diese kannst du dann später perfekt vom verankerten Boot beangeln!:m:m

Hoffe du fängst viel und Petri Heil

Vinino1#6


----------



## Anglersuchti (4. November 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

Danke, für die Antwort. Tolle Idee. Den See kennst du sicher nicht. Der ist in Südtirol


----------



## Anglas (10. November 2010)

*AW: Beim Spinnfischen keinen Erfolg*

ich empfehle GUFI in shockfarben, dropshot ist auch gut und spinner und blinker von FZ.
Du solltest morgens gehen und endweder in Teichmitte oder am ufer (in tieferen Stellen) langwerfen

greets finn


----------

